# WR Williamson to Jaguars?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3265157

The Minnesota Vikings' last link to the Randy Moss trade reportedly will be jettisoned from their roster later this week.

According to reports out of Minnesota, the Vikings have agreed in principle to trade wide receiver Troy Williamson to the Jacksonville Jaguars for a second-day pick in the 2008 draft, likely a sixth-round selection.

The trade cannot be completed until midnight ET on Friday, which is the official start of the NFL's new year.

Williamson was picked with the seventh overall pick in the 2005 draft, which the Vikings acquired from the Raiders for Moss. Other players which Minnesota acquired for Moss -- linebacker Napoleon Harris and cornerback Adrian Ward (picked in the seventh round via a Raiders selection) -- are no longer with the franchise.

Last season, Williamson was fined a game check -- a decision later reversed by the team -- for leaving the team to be with his family in South Carolina after the death of his grandmother, Celestine, to whom he was very close.

Williamson chose to stay at home the entire week and not return for the Vikings' game against the Chargers.

The Vikings wanted the wide receiver back sooner, though, and docked him one paycheck for his absence -- which amounted to more than $25,000 of his $435,000 base salary.

But after veteran players supported Williamson, the team decided to change course.

In 2007, Williamson caught 18 passes for 240 yards and one touchdown. In three NFL seasons, he has caught 79 passes for 1,067 yards and three touchdowns.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This guy has to be one of the worst/most disappointing top ten picks in the recent drafts...along with Mike Williams the same year at #10 and possibly Cedric Benson at #4. I vaguely remember that draft day...he was kind of a surprise pick that early, wasn't he? Three TDs in three years?

Just for thought (hindsight being 20/20) here is the '05 draft listing with a few interesting picks bolded. I know Rodgers hasn't proven anything...just thought I'd add him! :lol:

WR Mark Clayton had a good first two years, but disappointed this year for Baltimore.

1 Alex Smith QB Utah San Francisco 49ers 
2 Ronnie Brown RB Auburn Miami Dolphins 
3 Braylon Edwards WR Michigan Cleveland Browns 
4 Cedric Benson RB Texas Chicago Bears 
5 Cadillac Williams RB Auburn Tampa Bay Buccaneers 
6 Pacman Jones CB West Virginia Tennessee Titans 
7 Troy Williamson WR South Carolina Minnesota Vikings 
8 Antrel Rolle DB Miami (Fla.) Arizona Cardinals 
9 Carlos Rogers DB Auburn Washington Redskins 
10 Mike Williams WR USC Detroit Lions 
*11 DeMarcus Ware OLB Troy State Dallas Cowboys 
12 Shawne Merriman OLB Maryland San Diego Chargers *
13 Jammal Brown T Oklahoma New Orleans Saints 
14 Thomas Davis DB Georgia Carolina Panthers 
15 Derrick Johnson OLB Texas Kansas City Chiefs 
16 Travis Johnson DT Florida State Houston Texans 
17 David Pollack LB Georgia Cincinnati Bengals 
18 Erasmus James DE Wisconsin Minnesota Vikings 
19 Alex Barron T Florida State St. Louis Rams 
20 Marcus Spears DE Louisiana State Dallas Cowboys 
21 Matt Jones WR Arkansas Jacksonville Jaguars 
*22 Mark Clayton WR Oklahoma Baltimore Ravens* 
23 Fabian Washington CB Nebraska Oakland Raiders 
*24 Aaron Rodgers QB California Green Bay Packers *
25 Jason Campbell QB Auburn Washington Redskins 
26 Chris Spencer C Mississippi Seattle Seahawks 
27 Roddy White WR Alabama-Birmingham Atlanta Falcons 
28 Luis Castillo DE Northwestern San Diego Chargers 
29 Marlin Jackson DB Michigan Indianapolis Colts 
*30 Heath Miller TE Virginia Pittsburgh Steelers *
31 Mike Patterson DT USC Philadelphia Eagles 
32 Logan Mankins G Fresno State New England Patriots


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess trading him is better than releasing him for nothing.I also remember that draft day.The day before Tice was hinting that they would take him.Basically the only number 1 pick by the Vikes that was worse was Dimitrius Underwood.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> I guess trading him is better than releasing him for nothing.I also remember that draft day.The day before Tice was hinting that they would take him.Basically the only number 1 pick by the Vikes that was worse was Dimitrius Underwood.


Still not as bad as the Pack's '89 selection of Tony Mandarich...can you say Barry Sanders? I think that was the #2 or even #1 all-time bust on ESPN's top 20 of busts.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Williamson chose to stay at home the entire week and not return for the Vikings' game against the Chargers.


That was just one or two less drops for him!! Hell, They should have paid him to stay away!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> > Williamson chose to stay at home the entire week and not return for the Vikings' game against the Chargers.
> 
> 
> That was just one or two less drops for him!! Hell, They should have paid him to stay away!!!!


Funny stuff...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

WTH would Jacksonville see in this clown.

Don't throw it to STONEHANDS!!! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mike Tice is there, WTH did he see in him in the furst olace???? Like I heard somewhere else. Bobby Wade was basically kicked out of Chicago and I would give a 6th rounder for him...............Maybe just the speed, who the hell cares as long as he isnt' here anymore!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I guess trading him is better than releasing him for nothing.I also remember that draft day.The day before Tice was hinting that they would take him.Basically the only number 1 pick by the Vikes that was worse was Dimitrius Underwood.
> ...


Yeah.....that Mandarich has to be right up there with Ryan Leaf and Tim Couch.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


Thanks Ken...Leaf was the number 1 bust. I couldn't remember that. His explosion in the locker room with the media was hilarious!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't believe we got a 6th rd pick for him. I would have traded our whole receiving core, minus Rice, for a 6th rd pick. Troy was a good kid and kept his nose clean, but it was painful to watch him play football. Just wait though, he will probably win come back player of the year next year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Yeah.....that Mandarich has to be right up there with Ryan Leaf and Tim Couch.


Lets not forget "The Boz", Brian Bozworth!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> > Yeah.....that Mandarich has to be right up there with Ryan Leaf and Tim Couch.
> 
> 
> Lets not forget "The Boz", Brian Bozworth!!!!!


One of the best highlights ever...Bo draggin' his ars into the endzone at the shiatty Kingdome on MNF!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bo knew football!!!!!!!

I used to like to see Bo on some of the hunting shows too, he was just a good old southern boy!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Bo knew football!!!!!!!
> 
> I used to like to see Bo on some of the hunting shows too, he was just a good old southern boy!!!!


A few months ago they did a piece on him...he's living outside of Chicago. He drives a used Dodge...one that looks like a ******* would drive. He's also got a SWEET archery room in his basement. It was great to see what he was up to...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/ ... =bojackson


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> "I wasn't scared," Bo says. "I wasn't scared because I knew I could outrun my white buddy. You've got to think about these things, man."


That is a great line........I always say I don't have to outrun the Mountain Lions roaming ND, I only have to outrun Field Hunter!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

